# Firewood bundler



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well let's get our creative jucies flowing. I need a firewood bundler. Now I have scratched my head most of the day over this. I thought about a conveyor with a heating unit at the end to shrink some plastic wrapping? Another idea is to suspend the wood and wrap the plastic wrap around it. Only how could I suspend it?Another idea is to streached out the plastic on a picnic table and lay the wood on the table then roll it up and use a hair dryer to shrink it. Any ideas? :help:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

stand it in a shallow,circular collar...like a bucket cut 3 inches from the bottom. then wrap it with shrink wrap while it is vertical.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Big Dave said:


> Well let's get our creative jucies flowing. I need a firewood bundler. Now I have scratched my head most of the day over this. I thought about a conveyor with a heating unit at the end to shrink some plastic wrapping? Another idea is to suspend the wood and wrap the plastic wrap around it. Only how could I suspend it?Another idea is to streached out the plastic on a picnic table and lay the wood on the table then roll it up and use a hair dryer to shrink it. Any ideas? :help:


Is it necessary to use plastic wrap?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

YEP 
The packaging is part of what will keep it together while in shipping and the water off of it while sitting on the outside of the store while waiting to be sold.I am open to any other ideas on how to package. Banding machines run abot 5 grand and the strips are hard for the basic city person to bust open. Thanks for any :help:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Build a "cradle" to stack the wood in and find a hand bander that uses plastic strapping. It can be cut with any knife.
http://www.strapsolutions.com/

Something similar to the ones under "strapping tools"


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Does the plastic have to completely cover the wood or can an inch or 2 stick out the ends? If you can have some sticking out use 2 pieces of angle iron to hold the wood and wrap in between.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I like this design on the Twister made in MN, about as cost effective as ive seen from $1700 to the more automated units around $2300, plus shipping.... their price on shrink wrap can only be beat if you purchase a pallet of it from what ive found, or about $1000 plus shipping, one roll will do you a little over a cord of wood if i computed it correctly so dont ferget to add that cost in when marketing.....

Mountain Valley MFG unit of which i have no idea what the cost would be..... they also have a couple Other Units that might be better suited for you to look at and copy or purchase which take 3-4 persons to operate and are high production units, the first is a 50-60 bundles per hour type.

And the folks at US welding in Chesire Oregon will sell you the unit or the plans for making one of yer own...... so a person could save on shipping costs.... and probably this is the unit i am gonna end up with to compliment my sawmill after 20 years of owning it and just burning the slabs either in a pile or in the woodstove.

maybe with the pictures provided you can build it or have one built, they really are not complicated, and the demand is out there to actually be paid for putting the wood into packages, so payback on the ones put together isnt very long, and it provides a job for someone else at the same time....

William


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I am ordering the plans from the Oregon place. It is so simple looking to operate.Again Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

